# Coyote Dog Guys are a Pain !



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Yesterday morning my neighbor calls me to tell me that there are several pickup trucks with antennas and coyote dog boxes roaming the neighborhood around our farms. So I go for a little lap around the block and sure enough they are blowing through our place. I questioned one of the guys and he tells me that they had permission to hunt from a neighbor (think he owns 25 acres). Told them they need to stay off my place and anyplace else out there they don't have permission. They gave me the old yes sir, sorry sir line.

Called the warden and he tells me there is not a whole lot he can do about it unless we actually catch the hunters in the act hunting or shooting on our place, and by law they can actually go in and retrieve a dog (personal property) that is on somebody else's place. He said he would try to find those guys and pay a little visit and let them know that he was getting complaints and that they need to stay where they have permission.

These coyote dog guys are sneaky. They get permission from one or two landowners, then blow their dogs through the entire section, tracking them with radio collars while circling in their trucks. They probably trespass on more properties than they have permission on. They were also doing it Monday morning AM when most folks are at work, part of their strategy for less complaints and interactions with landowners.

I'm all for killing a few coyotes, but this type of disregard for private property is downright disrespectful. Farms are small around here and no way your dogs are going to stay on one place for long.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Always weigh the consequences, but can you legally shoot the invading dogs?


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

Not unless their attacking you or your livestock why make the dog suffer for the bad decisions of its owner.since dogs cant read they dont know their trespassing.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I’ve dealt with this before ,what they do is they have their dogs do their dirty work for them . when I point out that they don’t have permission to be on me and they’re like oh no there’s nothing we can do to keep our dog off your property.
When I point out that that’s baloney because the coyote doesn’t know that he’s safe on my property either they shrug their shoulders
After dealing with the same dozen guys time after time I finally got a good clear video of their dogs crossing my property scattering my sheep .
I shot the dogs ,stacked them up at the road and and deposited the collars with a local deputy.
I had to deal with some threats for a while but anytime I was threatened I pointed that out to the threatener that I thought way more of the dogs and I did of him. 
I’m honestly not sure it was worth the hassle but I was young and motivated to make a point.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Do you know if these guys were hungry and were going to eat a coyote it might be a whole different story but in all my years I’ve never seen one of those guys eat what they shot.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

They are a pain in the grits here too. They do exactly what was mentioned above....here they cruise the back roads after a fresh snow and then dump the dogs when they cut a fresh track...they trespass all the time around here. Last winter they pulled into my lane and ran over my wife's heirloom white lilacs. with the cow catcher on the front, I guess personal property doesn't matter as long as they can go where they want.

be


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Locked gate?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I have a neighbor that likes to run dogs on ***** he is a decent ol boy but I enjoy reminding him that he has $1 billion hobby and a $500 truck


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

We W had the same problem here in Delaware with Fox hunters.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Really? I had thought the Midwest might be the tail end of a dying tradition . If there’s no way they can do it legally in the rural farm ground and Huge mid western farms of Illinois I had assumed it had died out many years ago in the east.
I feel bad for these guys I can enjoy the sound and the excitement of a running pack of dogs once in a while , on occasion , in the middle of the day ,Not in my sheep pastures.
But to do what do these guys want to do they need many thousands of acres and there’s just no way they’re going to get permission from every landowner in a 20 mile radius to do such a thing. So there’s no way they can even hope to do it legally ,since there’s no hope to do it legal I think they give up on trying. They make some excuses in their own head just like we all do to justify our pleasures and then go out and try.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Always weigh the consequences, but can you legally shoot the invading dogs?


If they are in the act of destroying your property or your livestock, most states would allow it, but most won't allow shooting them for just running through.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Always the locked gate fix, B/S. dogs chaseing a coyote doesn't stop at a locked gate nor a no tresspassing sign fence or any thing short of a wide deep river.

The people who run their dogs know that and know they can hardly be caught.

there was a big issue here late 1990's 2000 time frame with bear hunters running the dogs on private property. There were laws passed but I don't remember how they read but the complaints stopped.

Instead of shooting a dog that doesn't know better only doing what they are trained to do. call the law on the guys with the trucks driving slow. Tell the law they are caseing the neighbour hood to see who is home at what times and who isn't. Tell the law they are blocking noraml traffic flow. Just have the law keep pressure on them so they move on.

Ya I know it just pushes the problem on to another area but when enough people get fed up and complain enough may you can get a law passed that dogs can not be used for coyote, fox racoon and other animals hunting.

Yes it punishes the legal dog runners but like they say only takes one bad apple to spoil thre barrel.

 Al


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I meant locked gate for the humans, not the dogs.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

alleyyooper said:


> Yes it punishes the legal dog runners but like they say only takes one bad apple to spoil thre barrel.
> 
> Al


Can there be legal running of dogs East of the Rockies?

I mean after all these guys claim that they cant train a dog to stop when it’s on trail and they can’t train a dog to realize and recognize property lines .
So basically they need to have permission to every piece of property that dog could possibly run a cross. A dog can run along way in a days time !

I suppose out west there’s some guys like oneraddad that may have access to some pretty large public land holdings were a dog could reasonably roam all day without trespassing. 
But Delaware? The whole state isn’t big enough to run a dog!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

There are large tracts of public land in Michigan to run dogs.

0,4570,7-350-79119_79147_81529-200319--,00.html

But where is the fun in that, many would have to travel to do some. is to hard to knock on doors and ask for permission too.

 Al


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

There are areas in Indiana not too far from here where they could run those dogs on large farms without doing a bunch of trespassing. Our area is a bunch of smaller farms with a whole lot of different landowners. There is a lot of good habitat around here and plenty of coyotes, so they get permission from one guy, slip in on a weekday morning when everyone is at work and usually get their hunting done without getting hassled too much, because many of the landowners are gone at work. You won't see them trying it on a weekend. It's blatant, planned trespassing.

*Call the law on the guys with the trucks driving slow. Tell the law they are caseing the neighbour hood to see who is home at what times and who isn't. Tell the law they are blocking noraml traffic flow. Just have the law keep pressure on them so they move on.*
This is actually a pretty good idea.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Same story every where, **** hound guys are a problem here. I've been told the big hound organization in the state is losing its power. Our trapping laws have been severely limited by their pull at a state level.


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

I am a Land Owner. I was raised differently. I don't post my property, have never told a hunter no he can't hunt...never will.
Don't believe the simple act of 'trespassing' to be a crime, IMHO of course. Unless there's actual damage, or a safety issue, there's no real reason to say no, or to even fuss about it. 
Whether its **** or coyote or deer or what ever else you can dream up, they don't belong to you alone they belong to everyone. EVERYONE.
You pay taxes on the land not the wild game.
Allow access or don't allow access, it's really irrelevant to me, but to condone others who sit in judgment for Hunter's doing what has been a national lifestyle for 300+ years is ludicrous. 
Our country has always had, houndsmen. Most are good people. Sure there's a few rough types, but you have those in any crowd.
You really dont have the right to judge just because you don't understand, their way of life.

There's too much judging and hating of others and not sharing. 

Next time you have a chance to interact with them, offer a cup of coffee, and thank them for helping control the predator population. Maybe tag along.... you never know....you might enjoy it......our founding fathers did....


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I don't believe the issue here is about saying "yes" or "no". The matter seems to be that the landowners are not even being asked.
The right to hunt the king's deer, *****, rabbits, etc does not extend to my timber unsolicited.
The fellow that doesn't contact you for permission to cross your land will likely notify you if they step into one of your traps or falls off your footbridge into the creek and busts his hip.
There doesn't have to be a reason to decline; that is the beauty of ownership. "No" can just be "no".I may perceive that to be as selfish as the locals lack of interest in paying my property taxes.

Fellow had 80 acres behind us years ago. He had a cabin and a barn but he was out of state and only came down maybe a weekend a month. 40 acres was timber, 10 acres a pond and the rest pasture.
There was a campground not far away that mostly rented to seasonal folks who stayed 10 months out of the year. He had one resident approach him about hunting the ground and was told he could do so during the fall in exchange for mowing the frontage.
He agreed and that was the beginning.
A month later the trails had been mowed and widened. A jon boat was found along the pond bank.
Large muddy ruts from trucks and atvs; numerous deer stands and blinds scattered throughout. Mature oak trees cut down and split.
The owner of the property let it go. The weeds out front were getting cut and he hadn't retired yet so he couldn't be there full time to manage it anyway.

By the next summer, there were weekend parties and bon fires. It wasn't unusual for the owner to pull in and see a half dozen people fishing, and cars in his driveway.
The final straw came when he started seeing beer bottles on his porch, and found his garage door had been opened.
But who was he supposed to tell? The original guy that mowed had brought a buddy along, who later told Bob, who told Lou, who told everyone at the bar, and on...
It took at least two years of postings, confrontations, installing gates, hauling off debris and trash before it all stopped.
You know what they say about the road paved with good intentions...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You read a lot of newspaper storys of the farmer looseing his farm back when there were news papers.
Some one would tresspass step in a hole break a leg and sue. Courts said property not proply posted no tresspassing so the farmer basically invited the tresspasser on his farm.

Nope My property will be posted tresspassers will have a visit with the law and yes I do press charges. I no longer confront them, see them and call the law to confront them.

I pay the taxes on the land, I plant a lot of the food the critters eat, I pick and choose which bushes I remove or leave to improve the habitat. No way I am going to allow every Tom, Dick, Harry or freeloader other wise to tresspass. with out permission.

Way I see it if they want to hunt and not bother to ask permission of the land owner, they can hunt public land or do like millions of other Americans have done, *BUY THEIR OWN LAND.* 


 Al


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

bobp said:


> I am a Land Owner. I was raised differently. I don't post my property, have never told a hunter no he can't hunt...never will.
> Don't believe the simple act of 'trespassing' to be a crime, IMHO of course. Unless there's actual damage, or a safety issue, there's no real reason to say no, or to even fuss about it.
> Whether its **** or coyote or deer or what ever else you can dream up, they don't belong to you alone they belong to everyone. EVERYONE.
> You pay taxes on the land not the wild game.
> ...





bobp said:


> I am a Land Owner. I was raised differently. I don't post my property, have never told a hunter no he can't hunt...never will.
> Don't believe the simple act of 'trespassing' to be a crime, IMHO of course. Unless there's actual damage, or a safety issue, there's no real reason to say no, or to even fuss about it.
> Whether its **** or coyote or deer or what ever else you can dream up, they don't belong to you alone they belong to everyone. EVERYONE.
> You pay taxes on the land not the wild game.
> ...


 ok I will try to address this point by point.
Right that coyote is everyone’s but I like mine alive and they want to make it dead and theirs.
I support these wild game not just with taxes but with feed and shelter.
Of course I have the right to judge!

These people are my friends and neighbors I interact with them all the time. 
WHY in the world would I thank them for controlling the predator population ?
They don’t really do that they just kill indiscriminately
Worse yet a stable population is to my advantage they do actually harm me with their so cAlled control.

By the way 300 years ago I could come out here ,pick out a piece of property ,run the natives off of it and make it mine ,can’t do that today folks ! sometimes things change


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

The section these guys dumped out on was 1/2 mile x 1.5 mile (480 acres). They dumped out on one guys property approx. 25 acres then blew through my 70 acres and at least (6) other properties. Don't know about all of them but at least three of the other land owners besides myself didn't give them permission (I asked them). These coyote runners were not local boys either, they were from the next county over, not my neighbors, I don't know them.

I have nothing against the sport under the right circumstances. If you can stay on property where you have permission go for it, but blatant disregard for private property, not even having the courtesy to ask, etc. makes these particular guys pretty low life to me.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I’m with fishing dude on this. I enjoy watching the Beagles s work a pasture for rabbits. I enjoy seeing pointers on the pheasants. Not a thing against dogs and working dogs .
I have a thing about people setting out to hunt 50,000 acres of property with permission to be on 25 acres.


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

AmericanStand said:


> I’m with fishing dude on this. I enjoy watching the Beagles s work a pasture for rabbits. I enjoy seeing pointers on the pheasants. Not a thing against dogs and working dogs .
> I have a thing about people setting out to hunt 50,000 acres of property with permission to be on 25 acres.


Thats kind of my point..... you shouldn't NEED permission....your born with it......as long as you are being safe, non destructive, ect......it shouldn't be an issue....
I do appreciate knowing who is hunting on my place.....but im not going to drop what im doing to run and check every shot i hear.....lifes too short to sweat the small stuff........and the fact that another man is making boot tracks on ''MY' dirt is small stuff and is no reason to get upset....
I have never had a gate left different than how we left it, no trash, no driving and rutting in the feilds, unless we did it.....

I love to hunt and fish...i
respect everyones right to do so. One of my favorite brownie (small mouth) streams runs near a golf course.....while fishing, legally, quietly, catch and release, one of the local residents will throw rocks in the water and scream with a bull horn, threaten to call the cops....it goes on and on.....last year he pulled a pistol out and was waving it around.... ridiculous!!!!! Its a damn fish? (He went to jail)
Up in Missouri a guy shot and killed a youth group leader with a bunch of kids sunning on a gravel bar while on a float trip.....

Are you freaking kidding me......MINE, MINE, MINE!!!!!! Until boom ill show you who owns this dirt....really??? Its ridiculous to be so selfish and petty....you only get to live this life once......
IMHO of course


----------



## ridgerunner1965 (Apr 13, 2013)

I used to hunt coyotes with a bunch of my neighbors. I didn't have any dogs, I was just along for the ride. we would go out on a snowy sat or sunday and turn the dogs loose. this was back in the early 90's before any city folk moved out here.

nobody cared that a few walker dogs ran across their property. I hunted a whole winter with them and I don't think we killed maybe 2 coyotes. these guys just loved to see the dogs running and hear them bark.



if we did get one of the little wuffs. the local farmers would hear about it on the cb radios. they would stop and congragulate us on the good hunt.

we never went on peoples land unless to collect a wuff the dogs killed or one we shot, which was rare.

me and my buddy I hunted with were young and all the guys we hunted with were old dudes.

they are all dead now. there is no wuff hunts here now. I hear some of the old farmers talking about how they wish the wuff hunters were still around.the young farmers don't remember the wuff hunts and they snare them on fencelines and shoot every wuff they see.


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

Need to talk with the guy that gave them the green light to hunt his land, if He is a stand up guy he will pull the right to hunt his land. Unless the dogs are attacking person, pet or Stock I would not be able to shot one of them, now kicking a hunter's backside is another story. 

Our rules if you want to fish and you close the gates and take your trash have at it, ride horse ask the first time and you respect our land no problem, hunting on our land Family and close friends only ATV no never 100 percent never!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I had a **** hunter pull into the yard one day looking for his dogs. I was polite with the gentleman, asked him what his hounds looked like. He went into detail telling me their names even. When he got finished I just scratched my head a bit, told him sorry I couldn't help him but I hadn't shot any dogs matching his dogs description lately. He gave me a strange look and drove away. Never did see him after that. Hope he found his dogs, they sounded like good ones.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

bobp said:


> Thats kind of my point..... you shouldn't NEED permission....your born with it......as long as you are being safe, non destructive, ect......it shouldn't be an issue....
> I do appreciate knowing who is hunting on my place.....but im not going to drop what im doing to run and check every shot i hear.....lifes too short to sweat the small stuff........and the fact that another man is making boot tracks on ''MY' dirt is small stuff and is no reason to get upset....
> I have never had a gate left different than how we left it, no trash, no driving and rutting in the feilds, unless we did it.....
> 
> ...


I get it that that works for you. But not everyone can afford to be that way.
I never could seem to get the dog hunters to understand that their dogs running through my sheep pasture was sometimes literally enough to kill sheep.
The best way to think about sheep is as if they were a bunch of 80-year-old 9 months pregnant women wearing heavy fur coats.
Dumb as a bag of rocks.
They don’t have to run very far to die from heat exhaustion or Miss Carrie. In fact just being startled can sometimes be enough for them to lay down and die.
Then all of a sudden a coyote comes from no where running across the place that gets the sheep up and start them on point.

Then comes this running pack of dogs and the sheep takeoff running and even if the dogs don’t chase the sheep the sheep don’t know that till They run enough to die.

One other thing
When their dogs chase a yot Into my property that coyote is safe but yet the dogs follow it and chase it out the other side that’s not right at all that steals the safety of my property.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm not sure what "you shouldn't need permission" is supposed to mean, or what Bobp is talking about, but that doesn't apply to very much of anything in the world today.
I am sorry grandaddy used to run these grounds at will; it is a shame the locals don't get together like they used to.
My wife and my kids live out here, in the sticks, in seclusion. You can live in town and not even notice rush hour traffic.
If a truck goes by out here, the UPS man, the propane man, they know it. 
We have had one person on our property in the past month and that was the internet tech to make repairs.
If my wife or my kids are in the house, working in the yard, whatever, and a couple of guys come thru the tree line cradling long guns, how should they react?
Nope, come talk to me first. Forgiveness rather than permission doesn't translate here.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I love dogs, can't think of a one I've met I didn't like. But the Slobs who think they have the right to run their dogs thru my property I can not abide.

This isn't the early 1900's any longer. Like GTX 63 said we moved to the country if we haven't lived in the country our whole life for the peace of mind.

Where I grew up we were a tight nit community, every one went to one of the 2 churches if they went. They always had a deer drive Thanks giving week end to try and help those who had tags to fill yet get some meat.
Every one knew if you had a pot of bean soup for dinner because you farted.

But even then they would not *abide with slobs* running dogs on their property with out permission in *ADVANCE*. Back when I was a boy they most likely would have shot the dogs and deposited them on the door step with a stern warning about believeing they could do as they want.

I live 400 feet off the road, My drive has a nice curve in it hideing the house from the road. But I know when the mail person goses as I hear the car/truck stop at the south neighbour then our box (out side I hear that 3/16 plate steel door slam.) then the next place north of us.
I can hear a delivey truck and peek thru a hole in the trees where the creek runs and see it as it crosses the bridge.

So I can hear a pack of hounds runing thru my place and the law will get a call about it and giving a talking to those road hunters who with out permission allow their hunds to run thru my place.

It isn't their right any longer we have entered the 21st century, things have changed.

 Al


----------



## ridgerunner1965 (Apr 13, 2013)

I for one would love to hear a pack of wuff hounds running thru my place. id invite **** hunters here too if I knew any.

im obviously in the minority. the hounds don't harm anything and I could do with a few less wuffs.i shot one the other day.

I cant have chickens cuz of all the predators.


----------



## ridgerunner1965 (Apr 13, 2013)

where I live most of the people have been here for 10 to 50 yrs. the last thing on their mind is a few guys killing coyotes.

locals here would prob buy you bullets if yu promised to kill coyotes on their land. we do have some jonny come latelys that have problems cuz they don't work or have enuf to do. most people work a full time job and a exta job on weekends plus a fifty or so of momma cows. a few dead coyotes don't trouble them.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

I find it funny, not ha ha funny, just strange funny,
that people think you have to put up "no trespassing" signs.
it is very simple, do you own the property you are standing on ? NO ? then you are trespassing..
Heeere's your sign..


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

ridgerunner1965 said:


> I cant have chickens cuz of all the predators.


Lol you ca n afford chickens but not fence ?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

ridgerunner1965 said:


> I for one would love to hear a pack of wuff hounds running thru my place. id invite **** hunters here too if I knew any.
> im obviously in the minority. the hounds don't harm anything and I could do with a few less wuffs.i shot one the other day.


I have a BIL that lives on just an acre but he knows a lot of the land owners in his area. The ones he didn't he tried to do door knocks and introduce himself. 
He hunts coyotes with a passion, but not with dogs. He uses a range finder and his CZ 243 bolt action. He baits, he stalks or he will lay in wait. This is a passion of his that he will spend his weekend and days off doing like others fish or garden.
He will share the minutia of their characteristics and tendencies with me that he has learned over the years. He is good.
The majority of the land owners allow him on their property. Some handle the coyotes themselves or don't care.
He will never come near their homes or buildings. He parks his truck where it is in plain site. He leaves no trash, uses no atv, and doesn't drink while he hunts.
He would be my exception, not out of town groups who may not care less about the area.
Packs of dogs also would not be good for my own dogs to hear, let alone our barn critters.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Guess ya haven't read my coyote hunting adventures?
We have farmers who have called us by word of mouth from other farmers to kill coyotes on their property. Is unbeliveable the distance that group of farmers cover. From as far nothe at Bay city to Mt Plesant, the whole thumb from Oxford to the south to Port Austin to the North.From Mt. Plesant to the nort to St. Johns to the south. St. Johns west to Fort Gratoit in the east. 


We do not ask permission to hunt any thing except coyotes. Once a farmer calls us we do a meet and greet first time. We ask where we can park out of their way even though we will only be there 50 minutes unless they stop us to talk.

We ask about property lines so we do not go off their property onto others property.
We ask about special fetures on their property so we can figure out places to set up working The wind. We never leave a dead carcuss on the place even in the summer when the fur sucks unless the farmers say we can just roll them in to a swamp or ditch.

We always open gates to get into a field and close it behind us. Only thing we leave are tracks. since we all are reloaders we also collect our brass and shot gun hulls.
We do not tresspass to collect a coyote that may have ran across the property line either. Will ash the farmer to call and ask permission for us to go collect the critter.

In 80% of the farms we are far enough away from boundry fence lines no wounded coyote is going to go on some one elses land any way.
We do not walk in planted fields during mud season either.

We have rules you just do not break a one if you want to continue to belong to the group.

My group hunts coyotes every chance they get. I am retired and would hunt coyotes 7 days a week if life would let me.

 Al


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Al 
I can respect the way you hunt. 
Since you are someone I can respect I’d like to know why you hunt coyotes.
I hunt too. Deer , Rabbits, even pheasants , things I eat .
I also hunt things that harm me and mine ,dogs , theives ,etc,

But why coyotes? I don’t eat them, apparently neither do you ,
If you are rolling the carcass in the ditch or swamp Apparently you don’t even wear the fur .
So why kill something That is far as I can tell only does good things and never bothers anybody ?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

There is no single right answer. I see both sides of this.
A guy drove past my house, 100 yards, then walked a quarter mile to a beaver dam pond. He was duck hunting. He had hunted duck there for many years before I bought the land. I spoke with him that I expected him to stop at my house before going onto my property. He refused, preferring to come in from another road and walking 3/4 mile, to trespass on my pond.

There have been a few incidents where bear damage homes and bee hives and killed pigs. I was glad there were bear hunters. They used packs of dogs to hunt them. I felt sorry for the bear and was against the use of dogs to hunt them. But that resulted in few bear being shot and a increase in population. I find it interesting how folks in cities, 400 miles south want to protect wild life, but as soon as a bear is sighted in their community, they want them hunted down and eliminated.
I have neighbors that raise sheep. Coyotes eat yearling lambs. Impossible to fence out coyotes. Recently, there have been wolves in the area. Wolves eat yearling lambs, calves, horses and coyotes. They are protected. I believe as soon a a wolf snatches a dog out of a suburban back yard, the romance with wolves would be over. 

Two thirds of the land around me is absentee owners. When dogs are hunting coyotes or bears, they cover many miles. From what I see, the hunters don't trespass, but wait for the dogs to run the coyote out to a road. Their electronics allow them to anticipate where the dogs are headed. For bear hunting, the dogs tree the bear and the hunters shoot the bear out of the tree.

I don't mind, because I want the predator population controlled.
I guess I'm more concerned over the **** hunters that prowl around at night. The whole crew is traipsing on private property in the darkness.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

haypoint said:


> From what I see, the hunters don't trespass, but wait for the dogs to run the coyote out to a road. Their electronics allow them to anticipate where the dogs are headed.


 Lol isn’t that like in the movies when the guy trains the monkey to break in and steal the Jewels?


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> Al
> I can respect the way you hunt.
> Since you are someone I can respect I’d like to know why you hunt coyotes.
> I hunt too. Deer , Rabbits, even pheasants , things I eat .
> ...


I would never kill anything just for the fun of it, I don't understand this either. Coyotes do kill barn cats, small dogs and small stock and if packing have killed people( I recall a Woman jogger in Michigan but could have been coy-dogs). Here yotes are not a problem don't recall the last time I saw one guess the Wolves eat them. On are ranch we have two Akitas and a Large Chihuahua A yote could kill him but he hangs out with the Akitas and only a crazy Coyote would come within a mile of an Akita .


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I hunt coyotes because it provides me with hunting 12 months of the year and we do eat Coyote meat we also sell the fur when it is sale able. I have posted recipes on the online recipe section. the only coyotes that get rolled into a swamp or a ditch it a old coyote with crappy unsaleable fur. We sell the fur. We also provide a service to farmers who raise dairy cattle, beef cattle sheep, goats and barn yard fowl.

_"Number. 1 reason we’re seeing fewer deer (in most places) than we used to, is because of predation. And I’ll go to bat against anyone who disagrees with me. Sure, there are pockets where it’s overharvest, disease and/or other factors that caused the decline. But for most places today, it’s predation — mostly coyotes — that influences deer populations the most (even more so than hunting in some parts of the country)."

"Coyotes aren’t native to the eastern half of the country. In fact, they weren’t found east of the Mississippi River until the early 1900s. According to the Quality Deer Management Association , prior to that, coyote populations were confined to the midwestern and some western states. Then, between 1900 and 1950, they spread into the Great Lakes region and on into the northeastern states. Then, during the late 1900s and early 2000s, they spread from the southern plains eastward to the southeastern region of the country."

_
I also know that coytes make a lot of meals out of white tail fawns in this area. 


Coyote is not bad at all. Sort of tastes like dog. Fox is a little sweeter than either of them. These recipes work for all the above.
By the way it is reported 90 billon people eat dog and other canines.

*Crock pot coyote. *
2-4 lbs of coyote meat
16 oz of apricot preserves
1 bottle BBQ sauce
1/2 purple onion diced
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp garlic powder
Instructions: Throw all the ingredients in a crock pot and let them cook for about 8 hours.

*Coyote soup.*
Coyote Hind quarter
cooking oil
2 cups red wine
3 onions, chopped
1 garlic clove
salt and pepper
spices
2 cabbage heads, chopped
8 potato&#8217;s, chopped
Cut meat into chunks and brown in oil. Add wine, onions, garlic, salt and pepper and your other favorite spices. Cook for 30 minutes. Add cabbage and potatoes. Cook until tender.

*Cajun Coyote*
INGREDIENTS:
* 2 cups vegetable oil
* 2 tablespoons Cajun seasoning
* 2 tablespoons dried Italian-style seasoning
* 2 tablespoons lemon pepper
* garlic powder to taste
* 2lbs of fresh or thawed coyote meat - pounded to 1/2 inch thickness

DIRECTIONS:

1. In a large shallow dish, mix the oil, Cajun seasoning, Italian seasoning, garlic powder, and lemon pepper. Place the coyote meat in the dish, and turn to coat with the mixture. Cover, and refrigerate for 1/2 hour.
2. Preheat the grill for high heat.
3. Lightly oil the grill grate. Drain coyote, and discard marinade. Place coyote on hot grill and cook for 6 to 8 minutes on each side, or until juices run clear. 


*VIETNAMESE STIR FRIED COYOTE WITH LEMON GRASS.*
THE MARINADE.
1 Stick fresh or 2tb dried
Slices lemon grass
2 lb Coyote meat, cut into
Small pieces
1 Garlic clove, large
0.5" cube fresh ginger
1 tb Sugar
1 1/2 tb Tomato paste
1/2 ts Salt
1/4 ts Chili powder
1/4 ts Ground turmeric

Also needed 
2 Cloves garlic
3 tb Vegetable oil
1 tb Fish sauce OR salt to taste
4-8 tb coyote stock
3 1/2 oz Onions

First prepare the marinade. If you are using fresh lemon grass, cut it
crossways into very thin slices, starting at the bulbous bottom end and
going up around 6". Discard the straw like top. If you are using dried lemon
grass, soak it in 4 tb of hot water for an hour. Put the coyote pieces in
a bowl, add the fresh lemon grass or the drained soaked dried lemon grass
(save the soaking liquid). Peel and crush the large garlic clove, peel the
ginger and grate it finely. Add the garlic
, ginger, sugar, tomato paste,
salt, chilli powder and turmeric to the coyote. Mix, cover and set aside
for 1-24 hours, refrigerating if necessary. Peel and finely chop the two
garlic cloves. Put the oil in a wok or large, lidded frying pan and set
over a high heat. When it is hot, put in the garlic. Stir and fry for 30
secs or until the garlic is golden. Add the coyote along with its
marinade. Stir and fry for 5-6 mins or until the coyote browns a little.
Add the fish sauce and either the lemon grass soaking liquid or 4 tb stock.
Stir once and cover. Cook on a high heat for 5 mins. Lift the lid and stir,
adding another 4 tb of stock. Cover, turn the heat to low and cook for
another 5 mins. While the coyote cooks, peel the onions and cut them into
0.75" dice. Separate the onion layers within the diced pieces. Turn the
heat under the coyote to high, remove the wok lid, add the onion and fry
for 1 minute. Lift the coyote out its oil and serve.

*Howlin' Coyote Stew*
1/2 cup uncooked lentils
2 large or 4 small potatoes - well scrubbed, but not peeled
2 good sized carrots, quartered lengthwise and cut into 3/4" slices
2 good sized stalks of celery, chopped
1 tsp whole fennel seeds 2 cloves finely chopped garlic, more if you like 
2 cups low sodium tomato juice
2 cups water or veg broth
1 tablespoon chili powder, more if you like
1 healthy pinch crushed red pepper
1/2 tsp basil
1/2 tsp oregano 

Dump all ingredients in pressure cooker. Bring to high pressure. Cook 8 minutes. Let pressure release naturally. Add salt to taste 
This is very thick and hearty. If it's too thick, add some water or veg broth.

*Coyote Quesadilla*



1 (6-ounce) boned out, coyote hind quarter
1 tablespoon Blackening Spice, recipe follows
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
6 ounces canned refried beans
3/4 cup shredded mozzarella cheese
3/4 cup shredded pepper jack cheese
2 tablespoons chopped green onion
1 tablespoon finely chopped cilantro leaves
1 Roma tomato, diced
3 large flour tortillas
1 tablespoon granulated garlic
1 tablespoon freshly crack black pepper
2 teaspoons granulated onion 
2 teaspoons ground cumin
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1 teaspoon paprika
1/2 tablespoon salt
Directions.

Preheat the oven to 425 degrees F.
Rinse and pat dry the coyote meat dry, and rub with 1 tablespoon of the Blackening Spice. Heat the oil in a cast iron skillet over high heat, add the chicken and cook until brown and cooked through, about 6 minutes on each side. Remove to a cutting board, cool slightly and slice. Cover to keep warm.
Heat the beans in a small pot over low heat until heated through and keep warm. Prepare the remaining ingredients and have them ready for assembly.
Heat a griddle or cast iron pan to high and toast the tortillas on both sides until crisp (if you try to fold them, they will crack).
Lay out 1 tortilla on a cookie sheet and evenly spread it with half of the beans, 1/3 of the cheeses, 1/2 of the blackened coyote, 1 tablespoon of the green onions, and cover with a second tortilla. Repeat this layering order with the remaining ingredients. Finish with the third tortilla and garnish with the remaining cheese, cilantro and diced tomatoes. Bake for 5 minutes. Remove from the oven and portion with a slicing knife into 4 wedges.

Coyote Stew
Chunk up 2lbs of coyote meat into 1/2" cubes, fry in pan.
1/2can mild Pace Picante sauce
1/2 can tomato sauce
1 can corn
1 can green beans
mix meat, sauces, and veggies in pot, stew for 5 hours.

 Al


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Honest question. I thought carnivores weren’t good to eat. So, what do they taste like?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Probably taste like dog.  My step dad ate dog when he was in Korea. Said it didn't taste too bad. People eat bear so why not coyote?

One reason coyote hunting has gotten so popular in some areas is the nuisance factor. In some areas coyotes attack and kill livestock and pets. 
Another reason is the sheer numbers of coyotes. Once upon a time, before white man inhabited this country, coyote populations rose and fell according to available prey. Now there is always something for coyotes to eat. Pets, livestock, pet food, garbage are all helping coyote populations increase. As the population rises people start having more problems with pets being eaten and close encounters. 
And then you have the lack of natural predators. Bear, wolves and mountain lions would eat a coyote if they found one.

We have coyote here. Lots of them. We hear them calling often. The preferred method of eliminating troublesome coyote is trapping or shooting on sight. I would not give permission for anyone to hunt coyote on my property, dogs or no dogs.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Ally I want to congratulate you again on showing the right side of hunting. 

When you tell me that yotes eat a lot of deer fawns I want to say go Yotes and wave my team flag!
Same thing when you tell me about them eating cats and dogs, specially the annoying little ones !
In my sheep pastures I used to have a pair of Yotes that ate a lot of mice and rats. 
They always traveled quietly and calmly never upsetting the sheep. 
Far better behaved than the dogs that showed up.
As for guys losing stock to them I suspect they were simply to lazy to build a proper fence and confine their critters at birthing time. 

There is a reason yotes are spreading east and it’s probably bad but trying to cover it up by killing yotes is probably worse. 
That’s just how nature works.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

You aren't going to catch me eating a coyote. I've skinned quite a few, and they don't look or smell like anything I'm going to eat.
I give them to my nephews kids and they sell the pelts for a little pocket money.

Didn't have coyotes around my part of Indiana when I was a kid and darned few deer. I think the coyote population increased right alongside the deer population. Coyotes are pretty hard on the fawns and also kill a few healthy adult deer under the right circumstances. Any injured or wounded deer won't last overnight. Have been around several instances where someone made a less than perfect shot on a deer on an evening hunt, track it down in the AM and it's shredded down to nothing.


----------

